# Watch this space ...



## Kaspar

*Watch this space ... finished piccie added ...*







Almost there ...


----------



## cinder_ladylocket

WOW THATS ONE PIECE OF WORK !!!! LOVE IT!!!


----------



## ed4copies

Starting a conservative movement???


----------



## thewishman

What a tease! You goin' Gisi on us?


----------



## Pen Maker

Wee  Doggie's now yer talk'n


----------



## VisExp

That's looking great.  Don't forget the custom finial :wink:


----------



## bitshird

Geez how many pieces are there in that thing. it is beautiful


----------



## Mather323

WOW! that is great work!


----------



## Kaspar

VisExp said:


> That's looking great.  Don't forget the custom finial :wink:



This would have been better as a closed end job.  In lieu thereof, I added an onyx piece to the pen end to mimic the black band at the base of the clip cap.  



thewishman said:


> What a tease! You goin' Gisi on us?


Gisi-lite at best.  I don't have all the jeweler's skills they have, so I'll have to settle for merely cool (hopefully.)  I do like many of the things they do, scalloping, accents, veneers and such.     

How many pieces?  How many notes in the Rachmaninov 3rd piano concerto?  As many as are needed. :wink:

Just kidding.  I hadn't actually counted.  I might have gotten discouraged had I reckoned that up at the beginning.  Looks like 35 in the cap and 36 in the pen.  And one in the centerband for a nice, even 72, total.  

I'll post the finished pen Thursday night.


----------



## Nickfff

looks great-very cool!

do you have a picture of what the blank looked like before turning?

if not can you show a picture of the blank before turning on the next one?

btw...how did you do the scallops--1/2 circles?


----------



## Kaspar

Nickfff said:


> looks great-very cool!
> 
> do you have a picture of what the blank looked like before turning?



Yes, I do.


----------



## workinforwood

Very nice...Bravo to you!


----------



## jackrichington

wow amazing work


----------



## BRobbins629

Take a jewelry class or 2. Then instead of wow, it could be WOW.


----------



## Kaspar

BRobbins629 said:


> Take a jewelry class or 2. Then instead of wow, it could be WOW.



Actually, I'd like to learn cloisonné, first.  There's a guy here who teaches it.  But metalworking in general is in my future plans.


----------



## davinci27

Kaspar said:


> This would have been better as a closed end job. In lieu thereof, I added an onyx piece to the pen end to mimic the black band at the base of the clip cap.



Looks like you are using the sedona as a base kit.  You could pop off the chrome dome finial and chrome post and replace them with the green truestone.


----------



## Kaspar

davinci27 said:


> Looks like you are using the sedona as a base kit.  You could pop off the chrome dome finial and chrome post and replace them with the green truestone.



I thought about that, and yes, I'd have to do something with both ends.  I'll experiment with that in future efforts.  

However, this is a for a customer.  She wants the silver at both ends, so it's the silver plate (not Chrome) Sedona.   I added the Varasite (green) web accents because it's "webbed," so it's consistent with the Turquoise, but it also sets it off, adding a bit of contrast and color interest.  To do the finials in it would be too much.  For modified finials, I'd probably stick with the turquoise, and maybe add another small band of the Varasite near the ends.

The lines are jet black Gaboon Ebony, sliced in varying thinnesses depending on the shape of the turquoise accents, except for the final black piece on the posting end, which is Onyx.  It'll polish up like the shiny black line under the "chrome dome."


----------



## thewishman

Looking forward to the final pictures. Thanks for sharing your project with us, Eric.


----------



## alphageek

That is seriously intense.   If you had started the conversation by saying you mixed a zebra blank with a trustone turquiose, I wouldn't have believed you could get a 'fair' mix... instead you just showed it and its a GREAT mix.

Nice!


----------



## Kaspar

Turquoise would go well with many things, I think.  

I may try it with some BOW, if I can find a piece that isn't worthy of a pen all by itself.


----------



## Kaspar

... and there we are.


----------



## StatProf

wow.  I mean WOW! Great job! So . . . what lucky person will be the recipient?

StatProf


----------



## SuperDave

Cap it...! :biggrin:
Cap it...! :biggrin:

... I wanna see it capped...! :smile-big:


----------



## bitshird

[size=+3]WOW[/size]​Man that is with out question the most outrageous Sedona on this planet, or in this galaxy, I think there is a nicer one on Reigell 4 or is it 5, any way yours is the best one I've ever seen.


----------



## Russianwolf

:drool:



No comment, too busy drooling


----------



## arjudy

WOW!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## chriselle

I ....must.....see......it....capped!  I love it.  It's classy but with enough racey in it to appeal to everyone.  PLEASE...don't tell me you're selling it for $49.95 or something ridiculous like that.  That's a top dollar "one off".


----------



## thewishman

Well done! Bra-VO (standing ovation).


----------



## toolcrazy

Gorgeous.


----------



## altaciii

Heeellllloooo Doolllllyyyyy!   Wow has already been used, in several font sizes I might add.  I'm with you Chris, Lets see the total pen capped.

That is one good looking piece of work.


----------



## igran7

Crap!  I just drooled all over my keyboard.  That is AWESOME!!!!!  I'm with the others, i want to see it capped.


----------



## Kaspar




----------



## chriselle

You aren't actually going to sell that....??  That's one I'd be keeping as a showpiece.  Man, I just don't know what to say that hasn't already been said.   Your pen is worthy of the IAP featured Photo......permanently!!!  Speechless!


----------



## garypeck

this is cooooooooooll


----------



## Jim15

That is one outstanding, awesome pen.


----------



## workinforwood

It is extremely outstanding workmanship.  I think the only thing that throws it off for me is the green sections, inbetween the centerband, down by the final..should have stayed blue in my opinion.  You are quite the inspiration for others!


----------



## Dagwood

I'd like to say something here, but I'm a little lost for words.

Thanks for showing us your talent.


----------



## PaulDoug

Well, it as all been said and I agree with all above comments!  OUTSTANDING.


----------



## babyblues

OUTSTANDING!!!!!  I really like it!!  That is certainly something to be extremely proud of.  Very well done!!!


----------



## jkeithrussell

I like the green sections.  One of the nicest pens I've ever seen.  Very incredible craftsmanship.


----------



## Kaspar

Thanks for all the very encouraging comments!  

I thought it was a pretty good idea, and I am most pleased with how well the equipment I spent so much money on worked.  I was able to achieve a degree of accuracy with this pen that lived up to the billing of the Byrnes Saw and Sander.  You won't find any glue lines on this baby.  I can heartily recommend this equipment to anyone.  (No, I don't get any money for saying that either.  I wish I did.  :biggrin:  Seriously, folks, that's good, hyper-precise equipment, and I can't say enough about it.  Wait till you see what I'm going to do using the compound angle table on the sander.  Keep "Watching This Space.")

Also, Ed "The Resinator" Brown's Zebra blanks (@ www.exoticblanks.com) are just wicked cool.



chriselle said:


> PLEASE...don't tell me you're selling it for $49.95 or something ridiculous like that.



Of course not.  It's not up in Gisi or Grayson Tighe range, but I'm going to make one for myself at some point, and I wouldn't part with it for less than a nice, three-figure sum.



workinforwood said:


> It is extremely outstanding workmanship. I think the only thing that throws it off for me is the green sections, inbetween the centerband, down by the final..should have stayed blue in my opinion. You are quite the inspiration for others!



Thank you for the kind comment and especially the critique.  I definitely considered staying with turquoise all the way through.  When I make mine, I might do that just to see how it looks.

My reasoning for adding the green was this: The Zebra blank is bold, and so is the Turquoise.  That is a loud, eye-grabbing blue.  Adding the Varasite softens it a bit, but it's also a trustone web so it still fits right in.  The same thing, only different. 

Sometime, I'm going to do something that uses the Turquoise and the Emerald Web tru-stones too.  I may use the Varasite for veneer.  You can slice trustone very, very thin.  I've cut pieces to .020" with no problem.  I wish I could say that about the Italian Onyx.  It shattered when I tried to get it thin.  That's why I had to use the Gabon Ebony, and had to put a CA finish on a mostly acrylic pen.


----------



## Hillbilly

Did you use a computer layout to see what the design would look like before you started? Amazing art work. I guess thats the best I've seen.

You what I think about when I see that?   EBAY BABY $$$$:biggrin:


----------



## Kaspar

Hillbilly said:


> Did you use a computer layout to see what the design would look like before you started?



No, I can pretty much "see it" in my head.  I measured most of it, but I eyeballed a few things too.


----------



## VisExp

workinforwood said:


> It is extremely outstanding workmanship. I think the only thing that throws it off for me is the green sections, inbetween the centerband, down by the final..should have stayed blue in my opinion. You are quite the inspiration for others!


 
I agree with Jeff about the green sections.  Regardless, you have made a beautiful pen and I'm sure it will inspire many people.  Well done.


----------



## Kaspar

VisExp said:


> I agree with Jeff about the green sections.  Regardless, you have made a beautiful pen and I'm sure it will inspire many people.  Well done.



Thanks very much.  

I can tell you that the customer very much liked the green, and that's probably the most decisive factor to me.

I can certainly see it the other way.  In fact, I'm thinking a turquoise center band, with that tiny bit of green at both ends of each pen barrel might have worked better.  But the great part is I can always make another and try new things with it.   One thing I'd like to try is to make the same design, but with woods or plastics that are different shades of the same color.  I think that would be very subtle.


----------



## Kaspar

I've had a few PMs about scalloping.  Maybe this will help anyone who wants to try this.  

Here's that piccie of the unturned, scalloped blank.






Here's the illustrated Mark Gisi tutorial on scalloping.

Put into words, this is how I would explain scalloping: 

When you make a straight line cut (at any angle) on a rectangular piece of wood, that line will become a curve when the rectangle is rounded into a cylinder. The Zebra Blank shows this clearly.  Those straight black streaks become curved as though you were laying flat strip of black paper on a white ball.  If I'm "knot" mistaken, this same principle is used to make the Celtic Knot pens and other effects, doing nothing more than crossing, straight line cuts on a rectangular blank, then rounding it to a cylinder on the lathe.

You can stack scallops the length of the blank if you want.  You can nest them and offset the "nesting", as I did.  You can change the angles of the cuts, to make the scallops thicker or thinner (or perhaps "deeper or shallower" is a better way to put it.)  There's a great deal you can do with them.  I am even trying to figure out a way to overlap them around the cylinder.  The problem, of course, is that the last scallop you do will always be completely visible, that is, the relevant terminus of the last one will not "tuck under" the first one, because each scallop requires a clean complete cut on the blank.  But I will find a way.  :biggrin:

Anyway, hopes this helps.


----------



## ahoiberg

man that is one pretty pen. great job. i love the simple shape of it combined with that stunning design. great idea, eye and execution. i can't wait to see what comes next.


----------



## marcruby

Gorgeous pen - a real work of art.  And thanks for taking the time to show so much of the methods and tools involved.  That openness is greatly appreciated.

Marc


----------



## desertyellow

I can't even begin to count the hours of work that must have taken.
I can however count this.
That is 1 good looking pen.


----------



## mb757

I was thinking about your quest for a diffferent scallop. I you used two identical sized blanks with identical materials and then cut them, at your angle, transfered them from one blank to the other. Turn then cut and transfer the materials back to the original blank it may give you the effect you are looking for. It should look like the picture below only with the black material showing. I'm not sure that's what you are looking for, just thinking out loud.


----------



## RAdams

Are you a member of the Guild? If not, you oughtta see about it!


----------



## akbar24601

Absolutely STUNNING!!! Beautiful workmanship!


----------



## edman2

Out of sight Eric!  You keep practicing and you're gonna get really good!  (Tryin not to drool).  First class all the way.


----------



## alamocdc

Truly a work of art!:good::handshake:


----------



## Rojo22

The whole design and execution are brilliant!  Incredible pen and job planning it.


----------



## johncrane

l love your work and pen well done,


----------



## jectos

That is a fantasic Pen!!! I am new to this and very inspired by pieces like this.  What type of adhesive did you use? I can't see a glue line anywhere.


----------



## jasontg99

You do realize this is a year old???  Regardless, it is still amazing!!!


----------



## Padre

That is truly an incredible work of art.  If you aren't a member of the Pemakers Guild yet, this one will definitely get you in.


----------



## avbill

How's your head  It must be larger on life by now!  A superior craftsmanship Eric! WEll done!


----------



## phil

jasontg99 said:


> You do realize this is a year old???  Regardless, it is still amazing!!!



yup doesn't matter if its a year old. class is class, and this one is timeless! (hows that for poetic :biggrin


----------



## Freethinker

jasontg99 said:


> You do realize this is a year old???  Regardless, it is still amazing!!!



LOL.

Yeah....it's an old thread, but i'm glad someone revived it......I liked revisiting this pen. 

It is such a stunner, I never get tired of looking at it.  I've been wanting to do a Gisi style pen, and this has made me want to get on with it. Off to the shop!!


----------



## seamus7227

Looks pretty creative so far! I like it! especially the zebra resin thrown in there. Great work! Cant wait to see the finished product


----------



## Toni

Eric is incredibly talented I have to agree glad this post was brought back up I had not seen it!! Just amazing!


----------



## jasontg99

Freethinker said:


> jasontg99 said:
> 
> 
> 
> You do realize this is a year old??? Regardless, it is still amazing!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> LOL.
> 
> Yeah....it's an old thread, but i'm glad someone revived it......I liked revisiting this pen.
> 
> It is such a stunner, I never get tired of looking at it. I've been wanting to do a Gisi style pen, and this has made me want to get on with it. Off to the shop!!
Click to expand...

 
Completely agree.  This pen is amazing.


----------



## Knight

Great to look at then and now..My hat's off to you!


----------



## Kaspar

It's bad form to encourage thread necromancy so this will be my only reply:

Thanks again, to all.  That is one I'll have to do a few more of someday.



jectos said:


> That is a fantasic Pen!!! I am new to this and very inspired by pieces like this.  What type of adhesive did you use? I can't see a glue line anywhere.



I used Grizzly's maxi-cure extra thick.  In segmented work, I figure it's a good idea to use the heaviest CA possible.   The bond will be paper thin, but it still has to hold things together during the stress of turning.



> Great work! Cant wait to see the finished product


  The picture of the completed pen is at the top of page three in this thread.  

Thanks again.


----------

